

No more Microsoft advisory email notifications? - codelion
https://isc.sans.edu/diary/No+more+Microsoft+advisory+email+notifications%3F+/18319

======
steanne
probably related to canada's new anti-spam law, in effect july 1.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fighting_Internet_and_Wireless_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fighting_Internet_and_Wireless_Spam_Act)

